# Really a 1* for Temperture being wrong.



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Just got a 1* and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set, i keep my car at 70 all year round. Gladly would turn the air up or down if they would just asked but really a 1*.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

don’t sweat it bro ... they probably were expecting a complementary wine cooler too .. everyone has or will get one for something dumb


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Just got a 1* and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set, i keep my car at 70 all year round. Gladly would turn the air up or down if they would just asked but really a 1*.


I've gotten the same and it's not like the rider can't ask for the ac to be adjusted.

Then you have females that have hot flashes, I could run the ac at 40 and they'd still complained n.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Just got a 1* and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set, i keep my car at 70 all year round. Gladly would turn the air up or down if they would just asked but really a 1*.


Some people wake up angry. Other people are pissed off by events that have already happened in their day.
Unfortunately these people look for any available Target of opportunity to vent their anger on.
I usually make it a habit of asking people about the music and if the temperature is comfortable. 
Bottom line if somebody's having a bad day there's really not much any of us can do.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

At least ONE % of passengers will rate you ONE star, simply because they are $&/;(


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You know how the saying goes..... "You simply can't please everyone".


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, why was your temperature wrong in the first place?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Then you have females that have hot flashes, I could run the ac at 40 and they'd still complained n.


Or the guys who that need a ride the 1/4 home from the gym and need AC when it's below freezing outside?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

As I mentioned earlier, Pax are worse now than they've ever been. We are taken for granted and some treat us with no dignity whatsoever. 

BigRedDriver is so right. No disrespect to any ladies, but you cannot ever get it cold enough for the hot flash. I worked in an office that was always an icebox. To Hell with everybody else, this woman ruled the thermostat with an iron hand. Why not just put a split unit A/C in her office? That's too easy though. Besides you can't lord over people if you do that. LOL.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> As I mentioned earlier, Pax are worse now than they've ever been. We are taken for granted and some treat us with no dignity whatsoever.
> 
> BigRedDriver is so right. No disrespect to any ladies, but you cannot ever get it cold enough for the hot flash. I worked in an office that was always an icebox. To Hell with everybody else, this woman ruled the thermostat with an iron hand. Why not just put a split unit A/C in her office? That's too easy though. Besides you can't lord over people if you do that. LOL.


My experience has always been that in an office, men were always the ones complaining that it was hot, and we were running around the office is sweaters in the middle of summer because it was too cold.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Just got a 1* and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set, i keep my car at 70 all year round. Gladly would turn the air up or down if they would just asked but really a 1*.


? like we really give a shit about stars.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> My experience has always been that in an office, men were always the ones complaining that it was hot, and we were running around the office is sweaters in the middle of summer because it was too cold.


That's really normally the case, but the hot flash must be a very powerful thing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> That's really normally the case, but the hot flash must be a very powerful thing.


That's why they call it "an instant trip to the tropics." It sucks.


----------



## Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra (Jun 26, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Just got a 1* and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set, i keep my car at 70 all year round. Gladly would turn the air up or down if they would just asked but really a 1*.


I Had that happen to me in March. This moron gave me a 1 rating because I had the heat on. 
Don't trip, just keep doing your thing


----------



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Just got a 1* and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set, i keep my car at 70 all year round. Gladly would turn the air up or down if they would just asked but really a 1*.


Got one the other day. It was 95 outside and I keep the temperature between 68/70. This guy said that was cold and he wanted the air conditioning off.
Told him to get out of the car and canceled the ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> and a message that top rated drivers check on wth passengers how they want thier temputure set


You do know that those are generic messages, don't you? The pax didn't actually complain to Uber about the temp.

The pax hits the 1* and some choices pop up. They select "Comfort" and submit. Then Uber sends you that message.

Could be they were unhappy with a smell, or your last pax smelled like weed, or the convo/lack thereof was unsettling. Could be you reminded them of their uncle Jack, and they felt uncomfortable. No way of ever knowing.

But I bet $100 it wasn't the temp.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Always offer a blanket before the meal and beverage service.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Bottom line if somebody's having a bad day there's really not much any of us can do.


Which is why I only cater to the passengers who are in a good mood as they get in my car. If you show attitude when I greet you at the pick-up, get ready to stew in your own misery for the length of the trip. I'm not going to engage.

I'm here to drive, not to be your punching bag.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

They wanted a free ride.


----------

